
What I experienced on a 7 day water fast - acangiano
https://hackernoon.com/my-7-day-water-fast-journey-8312e53ca3cb
======
Zenst
Interesting, though I'd not recommend forcing a water fast upon yourself, more
risky than food fasting. Also reading, "I soon conducted my own research and
watched as many videos about it as possible and sought out personal anecdotes.
Who am I kidding, Reddit was my source of truth (j/k)" Do consult with a
Doctor and not just somebody on some abstract forum that may or may not be a
Doctor. Everybody is different, what works well for one, ends badly for
another.

Also going without water has a quicker and more serious impact upon the body
over a shorter period of time than going without food. I'd personally not
advocate it at all, but again emphasise that you consult with a Doctor before
going on any such exercise. [EDIT ADD]
[https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/325174.php](https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/325174.php)
adds some perspective and talking death here, so don't do it.

~~~
vastoi
It is a bit difficult to tell but it appears that the author did consume
water, but only water. This was just a normal fast that he called a ‘water
fast’.

~~~
acangiano
Yes, water fast as opposed to the much rarer and riskier “dry fast” in which
ones relies on the body fat dissolution for hydration.

